

Debugging Ruby with MongoDB - tmm1
http://www.scribd.com/doc/30739474/Debugging-Ruby-with-MongoDB

======
gsiener
Wow this is impressive. Any idea how long this effort took?

~~~
aditya
Agreed. memprof is going to be pretty kick-ass, can't wait for it to come out
of beta so that they stop exposing all the data ;-)

